
Just a casual screenshot of me taking down a scumbag scammer last night - drugdealerkarl
https://imgur.com/a/HIVYW9H
======
bot1
Jesus, why does imgur not load the image on full resolution on mobile view
(literally the only thing I expect them doing right)

